# Apps pour bien démarrer ses études



## pierrealepetit (9 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais bientôt commencer mes études universitaires à Montréal, et je suis à la recherche dapplications pour bien démarrer ses études.

Mais surtout dune application permettant de gérer mon emploi du temps (incluant lajout du nom de mes professeurs, salles de cours, campus, etc.), ajouter mes devoirs, exams, etc. Dans lidéal, cette application aurait son penchant sur Mac, mais je me contenterais aussi dune application sur iOS.

Cela ne me dérange pas si cest une app payante.

Toute proposition est acceptée, merci pour votre contribution !


----------



## G34 (10 Août 2014)

iStudiez Pro?


----------

